# Brown Belt Thesis



## brianhunter (Oct 16, 2002)

What have some of you written thesis on for brown belt? Did you have to? How in depth was it? What guidlines did your instructor have? How well was it recieved? What did it apply too? Lots of questions but Im looking for guidance


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *What have some of you written thesis on for brown belt? Did you have to? How in depth was it? What guidlines did your instructor have? How well was it recieved? What did it apply too? Lots of questions but Im looking for guidance  *



Buehler....buehler.....Fry.....Fry......


----------



## Kirk (Oct 16, 2002)

hehehehe ... funny quote, great movie!  I can't comment, I'm
nowhere near brown right now


----------



## meni (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *What have some of you written thesis on for brown belt? Did you have to? How in depth was it? What guidlines did your instructor have? How well was it recieved? What did it apply too? Lots of questions but Im looking for guidance  *




the black belt Thesis is enough for me


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 16, 2002)

Who thinks there should be a thesis for brown, and/or black?  I have seen some that require a thesis for every level of brown and black as well.  Should there be a span of learning that takes place between the composition of each thesis?  Or should it be like writing a paper in college where it happens frequently?


----------



## Les (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Who thinks there should be a thesis for brown? *




Well.....

As I am incapable of consistently composing a coherent composition I think that the Black Belt Thesis is a sufficient literary challenge.

Les


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Oct 16, 2002)

As of right now, the AKKI doesn't require its blackbelts to write a thesis before testing.  Whether this is a temporary thing until the restructuring is complete, I have no idea (please, no comments on the changing of curriculum.. let's focus on the question at hand).  

When I was a green belt I started researching different ideas to write a thesis on.  By the time I was a brown belt, I knew what I wanted to write and already had an outline of the paper.  I wrote about 6 pages worth of stuff and decided to take a break to let things develop further in my head.  After testing for my black, I went back and read my fraction of a paper and decided that it was indeed all CRAP.  

I keep generating ideas for things I would like to write about (I have about two folders full of notes), but each time I learn something new it invalidates or modifies my view on the various subjects.  Unless I wrote the paper in 3-4 days, I would have a modified outlook on the subject before I finished it.  When I look back at some of the stuff I have written from my green belt days, I can't help but thinking,"what a moron."  

Anyway, I think what I'm trying to say is that before I was a black belt, all I cared about was becoming a blackbelt.  After I received my first, I was able to relax and think a little more clearly.  I began to see that I wasn't as good as I thought I was and I had a ton of stuff left to learn.  This altered my journey, and has made me seek out information that I most likely wouldn't have bothered with before.  

I, personally, think that your first degree should be based solely on performance.  However, every degree beyond that should require a thesis or intellectual project of sorts (along with physical demonstration of that knowledge).  First black, in my opinion, is just way to early to have enough understanding to try and decipher and report on the various aspects of our art.

As I said, this is just my opinion.


----------



## shawn monday (Oct 16, 2002)

hey whichita boys.... I can't wait for bambam's thesis...


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawn monday _
> 
> *hey whichita boys.... I can't wait for bambam's thesis... *





Ill make sure and use my speill chequir!!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Well.....
> 
> ...




...and as we all can see...English is optional.

this is where that Bizarro Superman dialogue comes into play.

methinks me am good, what you think..


----------



## shawn monday (Oct 18, 2002)

brian, whats your thesis for third brown gonna be on as far as an abstract....dont forget about your diploma uphere in kc


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shawn monday _
> 
> *brian, whats your thesis for third brown gonna be on as far as an abstract....dont forget about your diploma uphere in kc *



For now I am thinking something to the extent as to what principles and practices of American Kenpo that have changed the way I handle law Enforcement and Aggressors in general and how I feel that Ed Parker's philosophy and the scholar side of the system (thought, spoken word, controlling my environment) have helped me working the steets more then the physical end of the art.


----------



## Elfan (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *Who thinks there should be a thesis for brown, and/or black?  I have seen some that require a thesis for every level of brown and black as well.  Should there be a span of learning that takes place between the composition of each thesis?  Or should it be like writing a paper in college where it happens frequently? *



I've known people do do a purple belt thesis before. Brown is certainly not unheard of.


----------



## Carbon (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't think that you should have to write thesis's I mean come on.

It's not english class. 

I feel I do enough work in school and to have to perform and learn the forms of every belt I think is task enough.

After that I think that writing papers shouldn't be required because not everyone who takes MArts has the aptitude or education to perform the required tasks of writing papers as frequent as every level of brown and black belt.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carbon _*
> I don't think that you should have to write thesis's I mean come on.
> 
> It's not english class.
> ...



.... probably won't do one.  You go to school to learn "HOW" to do different things and to learn.  So, while it isn't an "English Class" the original design of this "assignment" was to help the student use his/her brain and is graded upon the level of education that he/she has.  It is not an exercise or drill like anything else.  Not many people have the natural Aptitude that you speak of physically do they........... No....... so ...... the Intellectual Exercise is to help just as the other drills do to develop the physical.

This was just an idea that Ed Parker had and he started it at Purple......... it was also very interesting on how many people have developed into excellent thinkers and researchers as well as becoming excellent physical examples and have show great development within themselves thru exercises such as this.  

But it's not for everyone....... so nobody is making you.

"Those who do not know that they are walking in darkness ....... will never see the light"

:asian:


----------



## shawn monday (Oct 20, 2002)

i think the thesis is a good idea.. it helped me look at my kenpoin a different light(not that i dont seesomething new everyday) but it also showed me how to trnslate the idea topaper


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> [B
> 
> ...




Mr. C,

  Is that yours? Whose saying is that? I really like it! It's simple and says a lot.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 20, 2002)

to tell you the truth, I really don't remember........... all I can tell you is that it has been one of my sayings for a long time.

I probably picked it up somewhere along the way........ lol.......  and Yes, I agree with your statement.  

I have another that I also like similar........ "You don't know, WHAT you don't know"...... YOU only KNOW what YOU know, not what someone else knows.       

:asian: 

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *to tell you the truth, I really don't remember........... all I can tell you is that it has been one of my sayings for a long time.
> 
> ...


Or, how about. "You cannot possibly know what I am talking about until I finish telling you!" ?


----------



## jeffkyle (Oct 21, 2002)

"You may listen to Jimmy....But do you HEAR Jimmy????"

Quoted from Wesley Snipes in White Men Can't Jump.


----------

